# A Sad Goodbye



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

A SAD GOODBYE
To a Rescuer With a Huge Heart









I last saw her mid-May and had no idea it would be the last time. Another rescuer and I drove a dog to her house that was too difficult to place in most homes. Mary Sanderson, a long-time GSRNE member and supporter, also ran her own rescue. She'd take in the dogs that had real issues, often had already bitten a time or two or lacked socialization, and turn them around. She was a huge help to me, as I work with GSRNE's intake decisions, and it was nice to have someone to help with dogs that we couldn't take in.

One such dog was Achilles. He'd been running wild in CT for many months, and the ACO was planning on tranquillizing the dog. She had been told she needed to have the dog put to sleep immediately, so reached out to us. We had no place for the dog so called Mary who agreed to help.

Then there were Conrad and Luke, Parker's litter mates. The three were dubbed "The Basement Boys," because they were pulled out of a hoarder's dark basement. We took Parker, and I once again called Mary for help. The latest dog I drove to her house was Weaver. He would pull loose on walks at the local shelter and attack other dogs. Once he arrived at Mary's and heard her huge pack of house dogs, he decided he needed to toe the line and behave!

Mary took many dogs from this forum. I hope someone can find the links to the dogs so we can all share in her accomplishments. One that really sticks in my mind is a picture of a male chained out and standing in mud...with no way to get out of it. It broke my heart and I was so happy when Mary took him.

Mary had just started the Forever Home Foundation shortly before she passed away. Though I miss her already, her stories of her beloved Forever Home pack of crazy dogs make me smile. Take a few minutes and read their stories and you'll understand where Mary's heart belonged. I'm sure the dogs at the bridge that everyone else was afraid of, now have a angel to help them cross. She was one-of-a-kind.

Goodbye for now.... you're sadly missed,
Chris Harriman, GSRNE Board and Intake Coordinator


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Very sad. I'm so sorry for her loss. It sounds like the world has lost a very special person.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh man I am soooo sorry to hear this! What a loss to her family and her pack and the dogs that needed her.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh no... I am so very sorry to hear this. Mary was wonderful and used to take dogs from this board. As you said, the most difficult -- the ones who had no chance.



> Quote:One that really sticks in my mind is a picture of a male chained out and standing in mud...with no way to get out of it. It broke my heart and I was so happy when Mary took him.


Chris, I remember exactly which dog this was. I had his picture saved in my computer for a long time. His name is on the tip of my tongue, but just can't quite remember as it's been several years. 

A big loss to the world and a huge loss for the dogs... My sincerest condolences to her family and friends.

Mary, I know you are in very good company. I'm absolutely positive that there were a lot of loving faces that greeted you. Rest well - you have left a great legacy...


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

May she be greeted by those that have left us.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I remember Mary...always stepping up for the difficult ones. Mary, we thank you for that...the dogs thank you. What a terrible loss for us...but a beautiful addition up above...yes, i'm sure there were many happy faces greeting you.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Although I did not know her, this is an amazing story. 

Wonderful tribute. If we could all be as brave and inspiring as she was, this world would be a much better place.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Although I did not know her, this is an amazing story.
> 
> Wonderful tribute. If we could all be as brave and inspiring as she was, this world would be a much better place.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG I cannot believe this, her board name was bigdogpile, I believe. Mary was so strong and full of energy. I talked to her several times. She was my kind of person. She never talked about it, but I believe she won the lottery and used the money to buy a farm and help lost-case dogs. She had a barn with wonderful kennels and staff and trainers helping her care for the dogs. An amazing person with a huge heart, especially for the dogs. She was an inspiration to all of us.

I cannot believe she is gone, I knew she had some health issues but had no idea that it was this serious. 

Mary, we will miss you and we will never forget you. Wherever you are, I don't believe you will be resting, you will be the one taking charge for the right cause and for those whom everyone else has abanodned. So godspeed Mary.

The dog in the mud was from Ohio. Then there was King, I believe,
he was a 10yo bite case when Mary took him in. He lived out his life with Mary and I enjoyed reading about his adventures.

Mary's arrival will be a very special day at the Bridge. Many Bridge critters will be happy to be reunited with her. I can hardly imagine a better loved person at the Bridge.

Does anyone know what is happening with her dogs?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I didn't know Mary but it sounds like the rescue world lost a valuable lady. RIP Mary.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I remember her taking some tough dogs from this board. She sounded like an amazing person. What a loss for the rescue community and for the world in general. 

Sending out my best to her friends, family and all of the dogs who passed through her open arms and warm heart.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes, she was Bigdogpile on this forum. As I understand it, Rebel, her current husband is continuing her work, although with less difficult dogs because that was her specialty. I'm sure Chris can fill you in on more details.

**************************************************************

Obituary (can't find any photos online):

http://nh.tributes.com/show/Mary-Sanderson-86210099

_Mary was born on November 30, 1961 and passed away on Wednesday, June 24, 2009._

She lived the dream of so many rescuers. Won the lottery and spent all her money helping animals:

http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0307/02/se.15.html

http://articles.latimes.com/1997/dec/24/news/mn-1848

_The numbers came to her in a dream. And now the former telephone operator and her husband are sharing a $66-million lottery prize._

http://www.amazon.com/Jackpot-Inside-Americas-Lottery-Winners-Discovery-Documentary/dp/B001OR6IAE

_New Hampshire residents Mary and Jason Sanderson lived out the ultimate fantasy when they won the 1997 Powerball lottery's $66.4 million jackpot. This documentary explores how the sudden infusion of riches has affected the lives of these average Americans. The money radically changes their situation, giving them the freedom to make extravagant -- and sometimes rather odd -- purchases, and allowing Jason to finally pursue a lifelong dream._


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

How sad - the rescue world lost an angel on Earth way too soon.

But, just imagine the line of dogs waiting to meet her at the Bridge.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

May Mary be surrounded by a swarm of happy dogs at the bridge as they greet her with happy wags and whole, stable minds. Thank you Mary for taking in and caring for those deemed too difficult. Thank you for providing sanctuary, a chance, and love. Godspeed!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

mary in the white mountains of new hampshire was where my shepster was originally supposed to go on thanksgiving weekend two years ago. i spoke with her many times, she was one of a kind...the 60 million dollar woman, i used to call her. she told me she'd had serious health problems, a liver transplant and a small stroke. then it became impossible to get ahold of her a while back. now i understand why.

rest in peace mary. countless dogs were better off because of you.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I remember Mary very well. I thought she was absolutely awesome and loved reading her updates. I am so sorry to hear of her passing. My deepest condolences to her family and friends, both two-legged and four-legged. You will be missed.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Ohhhh no....I remember Mary also, what a HUGE, HUGE loss to the rescue world and most especially the dogs who got the second and third chances that they never would have gotten otherwise without her.

She helped Noble several times with dogs in our area that we didn't have room for and most people won't touch, behavioral issues or pregnant with no where to go, etc....I will forever be grateful for all that she was able to do and my heartfelt sympathies go out to her husband and family.

Mary truly lived the dream many of us talk about! She walked the walk and didn't just talk the talk. She will be so missed...I sure do get a smile on my face when I think of the LOAD of dogs that must have greeted her at the rainbow bridge!!!


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

Please pass this info on to other rescuers who knew her. 
Chris


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I remember her posts too. She was a very caring woman and I am so sorry she is gone at such a young age. I hope her work is able to continue in the way she would wish.








Mary (BigDogPile)


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Mary will be greatly missed by many in the rescue community. 

I only had the honor of working with her once, but I remember it well. She agreed to take two GSDs from York, SC that were running out of time. There was a male named Ace and a smaller female GSD/mix who looked like she had recently had a litter or puppies. The female didn't have a name and I asked if I could name her Jasmine in honor of my girl that had passed away. They came to Knoxville for two weeks and then I sent them up to Mary on Kyle's transport. 

Sinclair said it best, she didn't just talk the talk, she walked the walk and I can't even begin to imagine the warm welcome she must have received at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

There are special angels among us who, sadly, don't seem to be with us long enough. Mary's particular skill and compassion with troubled dogs cannot be replaced, and she will be sadly missed. My condolences to her husband and family, who must deal with her loss.

In truth it was the dogs she saved that won the Lottery.....and they will be there to guide her over the Bridge. 

_________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The last time I remember Mary helping on this board was with a dog from VA that was a bite case, I believe. And she agreed to take the dog, of course. It turned out that the dog went elsewhere, disappeared sort of.

I think that God probably decided to call Mary because the dogs waiting at the Bridge got unruly just hanging around and waiting. Given Mary's talents with doggie management he thought that she would be the right person to guide the Bridge-kids and take charge until their people show up.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Mary sounds like she was a remarkable women. What an amazing story and exemplary life she led; only far too short (it didn't sound like she was very old either). 

There must be a big celebration at the bridge to welcome her home with 66 million doggie kisses and hugs.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KShort
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He came from West Union, OH. Mary agreed to take him and another sheppie from that pound; several people sent me money via paypay and I went to Walmart, bought Varikennels, and took them to the pound so that they could be flown to Mary.

My thoughts are with her family. Truly a huge loss to the rescue world.

~Kristin


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

How very sad. I remember Mary and the wonderful work she did. A last chance for the dogs who had run out of chances. A huge loss to the rescue world.

My deepest condolences to her friends and family.


----------

